

Can't Change Your Leader? Change How You Follow - csl
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/10/cant_change_your_leader_change.html

======
andrewvc
_Research conducted worldwide shows that leadership contributes to 70% of
corporate atmosphere, while corporate atmosphere contributes to 30% of
corporate performance. Therefore, leadership can exert direct influence on 21%
of corporate performance._

Reading only the top 4% of that article convinced me that whatever was going
to follow it was 100% bullshit.

~~~
mpat
Even more baffling is the notion that leadership only influences a company
through "atmosphere".

------
j_baker
_In Chinese companies, 19.1% of the managers are found to be high-performance
leaders, 9.8% inspiring leaders, 13.4% leaders who create no obvious value,
and 57.7% leaders who actually discourage their employees. That is to say, 70%
of the managers either don't help or discourage their people._

I'm curious how American companies would fare.

